# Did Jeff Speakman move to Las Vegas?



## moonhill99 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking at the web site it looks like Jeff Speakman moved to Las Vegas and set up school in Las Vegas.

When did this happen? There does not seem to be any other instructor other than him self at that school.

Jeff Speakman 

A: 6315 S Rainbow Blvd #100 
Las Vegas, NV 89118


Really strange as he was born in Chicago and lived in Chicago unless he moved to Las Vegas.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 30, 2016)

He must have moved. He was here in California. Lake Arrowhead.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 30, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Really strange as he was born in Chicago and lived in Chicago unless he moved to Las Vegas.



There's really little one can say to this reasoning.


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 30, 2016)

From the website that you linked...

Currently Jeff resides in Las Vegas Nevada where he oversees the largest Kenpo Karate organization in the world the AKKS and operates the Jeff Spreakman’s Kenpo Karate 5.0 franchise schools now in 20 counties. In addition Jeff has the Champions Foundation, a non-profit organization teaching the discipline of Kenpo Karate to underprivileged children currently in the U.S., Bolivia, Mexico, Germany and soon in Australia and Chili.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 30, 2016)

I actually thought he was in Las Vegas for a number of years.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 4, 2016)

he lives in Vegas and he does Kenpo 5.0


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 4, 2016)

He has been here since I arrived here over seven years ago.  I am assuming he has been here a lot longer.


----------

